# Помогите правильно выбрать аккордеон, пожалуйста.



## bozonchik (14 Ноя 2015)

Хочу купить аккордеон, т.к. играл на нем в музыкальной школе, но потом в связи переездами забросил. Выбор пал на аккордеоны Weltmeister. В связи с ограниченным бюджетом (20к±5к) хочется купить хоть и подержанный, но в неплохом состоянии. Сомневаюсь между вариантами покупки через объявления (например, авито) или в специальных магазинах, которые даже предоставляют гарантию, но немного набавляют цену. Послушаю любые советы и мнения по этому вопросу. г. Москва.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

Про реальные магазины, которые имеют распальцованные торговые залы, я бы даже не думал. Тот же "Аккорд" умножает реальную цену комиссионного инструмента минимум на два, а нового там вообще ничего нет. Авито - вполне нормальный подход, но  выбирать лучше с профессионалами. Сам, если долго не играл и не особенно разбирался и раньше, столько косяков не заметишь.

По поводу бюджета. Сюда влезает только старый немец: Вельт или Рояль. Для взрослого человека это полные прямодечные инструменты  (41/120). Их можно брать, но обязательно тщательно выбирать со спецом. В силу преклонного возраста у них может быть большое количество косяков. Ничего другого, увы, в этот бюджет не втиснуть


----------



## bozonchik (14 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> Про реальные магазины, которые имеют распальцованные торговые залы, я бы даже не думал. Тот же "Аккорд" умножает реальную цену комиссионного инструмента минимум на два, а нового там вообще ничего нет. Авито - вполне нормальный подход, но  выбирать лучше с профессионалами. Сам, если долго не играл и не особенно разбирался и раньше, столько косяков не заметишь.
> 
> По поводу бюджета. Сюда влезает только старый немец: Вельт или Рояль. Для взрослого человека это полные прямодечные инструменты  (41/120). Их можно брать, но обязательно тщательно выбирать со спецом. В силу преклонного возраста у них может быть большое количество косяков. Ничего другого, увы, в этот бюджет не втиснуть


Профессионала только негде взять, вот в чем проблема) Проверить клавиши, регистры, герметичность меха думаю и сам смогу. Интересует на сколько критичными могут оказаться проблемы, которые могут заметить только мастера. И дорого ли их потом будет исправлять?


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

*bozonchik*,
ну  самые неприятных проблем - это мастика, залоги, голоса и механика. 
Если мастика высохла, то голоса могут еще держаться, но это не на долго. Мастику можно проверить открыв инструмент. Ковырните шилом/ножичком. Если крошится, как мел - значит брать не стоит.  
Если залоги отвисли, либо отвалились, либо высохли - тоже попадаете на визит в "доктору". В старых немцах может быть и не лайка. Видел и пластик и что-то типа вощеной бумаги. Если есть отвалившиеся залоги, то ждите, что отвалятся и остальные. Приклеить их - не велика проблема, но они должны быть
Ржавчина на голосах тоже плохой признак, указывающий на плохое хранение.

Инструмент - вещь простая. Любые проблемы могут быть устранены, все упирается в цену. Некоторые могут добавить к цене инструмента еще столько же на ремонт. 

Главный совет - не торопитесь. Поездите, посмотрите, поиграйте на разных, поднаберитесь опыта и посмотрите на косяки, которые бывают. Берите после этого тот, который больше нравится.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Ноя 2015)

*bozonchik*, 
Расскажу про свой путь. Он долог и тернист, поэтому только тезисы.
1. Покупал, играл, разбирал, обслуживал аккордеоны. Тренировался. Часть пошла потом на запчасти, парочка прописана у меня в доме как игровые.
2. С деньгами 20 и менее тыщ- ловить нечего. Если только Вы мастер и можете брать неисправный инструмент.))
3. В такие деньги можно уложить очень хороший аккордеон типа Вельтмайстер- "Метеор" или "Каприс". Это 1990-е гг. Да, народные артисты на них не играют. Но аккордеоны трудноубиваемые и вполне качественные. Если не гнать лошадей, можно просто ждать и искать. искать и ждать. Не гнушаясь посещений близлежащих городов за 100-200 км. 
Вот просто кладём в карман 25тр и ждём удачного предложения, листая Интернет. Мне мой обошёлся примерно в 27 т, и после элементарного обслуживания (протяжка, удаление пыли и пр.)- радует очень... 
Как подберёте вариант- пишите мне хоть в личку. Что смогу- подскажу.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

bozonchik (14.11.2015, 13:34) писал:


> Выбор пал на аккордеоны Weltmeister.


Не ограничивайтесь только Вельтами. Рояли - это то же самое, только несколько дешевле обычно. Они делались на одном конвеере


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

Друзья, скажите, что за марка такая аккордеонов  Bellini?


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

*andreyrb*,
видел не так давно что-то с подобным названием. Похоже, что собрано это было на базе советского Ленинграда. Где-то в Питере мелькало. Уж не оно ли?


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

Скорее всего оно. За 60 тыр в продаже.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

*andreyrb*,
ссылочкой поделитесь дляпоглядеть... 

Ну падок наш народ на импортные названия, вот и лепят их куда ни попадя. Leopardini, Pelmenni etc


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

Сейчас найду.

вот он:
https://vk.com/accordeon_bayan?z=photo-23429414_387806979/album-23429414_00/r
ev


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

*andreyrb*,
оно...
А для какой цели Вам выборка? Качаться? Сколько денег все-таки сейчас готовы потратить?

Ну вот он Ваш Bellini
http://ay.by/lot/akkordeon-leningrad-5012755654.html


----------



## andreyrb (23 Ноя 2015)

Да нет, я просто интересуюсь маркой. мне выборный не нужен. Присматриваю что-то, чтобы и красиво выглядело и красиво звучало. Но пока только глазами выбираю и цены смотрю. Денег тыс. 50 максимум.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2015)

*andreyrb*,
ну с таким бюджетом, как уже писали, только старый немец, да еще и деньги сэкономите... 
А "Ленинград" разрабатывали скрытые BDSM-еры. Им только детишек пытать можно. Ну и для мазохиста вещь необходимая


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Мужчины, добрый день. Я тоже решила приобрести аккордеон себе и спешу за советом. 

У меня муз. образование фортепьяно. Аккордеон хочу купить - для дома, для семьи, чтоб аккомпанировать себе в кругу друзей. Я не разбираюсь в них пока. Только поняла, что мне нужен 3/4 и не отечественный. Залезла на Авито. В первую очередь бросаются в глаза Weltmeister Stella от 14900, от одного комиссионого магазина с восторженным описанием: отличная компрессия, прекрасное звучание. Хочется послушать профессионалов, кто знает о чем речь. О том, что за 50 купить "приличный" речи не идет. Давайте по маркам тогда. Хочу разобраться, например Стеллы по 15-20 тысяч, а уже за 23-25 есть Каприсы, настолько ли они лучше, чтоб добавлять денег? и действительно ли может оказаться, что инструменты, в описании указанные как "идеальные" разойдутся по швам, при первой же игре? 
О том, что надо проверять каждую нотку и мех на упругость, я уже поняла.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

myosotis (30.11.2015, 16:58) писал:


> например Стеллы по 15-20 тысяч, а уже за 23-25 есть Каприсы, настолько ли они лучше, чтоб добавлять денег?


 Каприсы и Метеоры лучше Стелл, когда они полные. Брать 3/4, так они окажутся трёхголосые. За что добавлять? 
Какие навыки уже есть? Если никаких- всё равно первый инструмент НЕ СТАНЕТ последним. 

И Стелла 34 уж никак не стоит 15-20 тр. Если только в комиссионке, так эти цены надо делить на 2.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Навыков на аккордеоне никаких, в руках не держала. Для дам 3/4 это наверное нормальный размер. 
По поводу Стелл. А кто ж мне эти цены на два разделит, ?называю то, что вижу на авито. Знакомых аккордеонистов нет.
То есть качество Каприсов на порядок лучше, как я поняла? Или в варианте 3/4 нету разницы?
Продавать я не умею, вряд ли буду продавать один, покупать другой. Хочется сразу не ошибиться с выбором.
А вдруг вообще мое обучение не пойдет? не получится, надоест, брошу, тогда дорогой инструмент смысла нет брать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

А Вам вообще сейчас брать "дорогой" и не надо. Надо брать ИСПРАВНЫЙ.

Вы в каком районе? Если у мужа есть время и машина- я бы провёл с Вами собеседование и показал, как надо проверять инструмент.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А Вам вообще сейчас брать "дорогой" и не надо. Надо брать ИСПРАВНЫЙ.
> 
> Вы в каком районе? Если у мужа есть время и машина- я бы провёл с Вами собеседование и показал, как надо проверять инструмент.
> Я в ЮЗАО, Серая ветка низ, но на машине могу и доехать куда надо в субботу например. Я вам личное сообщение написала


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

myosotis писал:


> Я так понимаю, надо проверить компрессию, и по нотке каждую клавишу.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Надо всё нафиг разобрать, и тыкать продавца лицом в недостатки. Конечно, с чувством меры и беспредельной учтивости.))


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Надо всё нафиг разобрать, и тыкать продавца лицом в недостатки. Конечно, с чувством меры и беспредельной учтивости.))


тут нужно мастерство, конечно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

В личку я ответил, конечно.
Я бы просто взял бы у меня (или не у меня) хорошо отлаженный и настроенный надёжный инструмент месяца на 3-4, просто за шоколадку. И через это время сделал бы выводы. 

1. Мне нужен полный современный инструмент, ибо есть успехи.

2. Мне уже ничего не нужно, я не хочу быть аккордеонисткой.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

*myosotis*, ну для взрослого человека 3/4 вообще не вариант ИМХО. Купили бы для попробовать за червонец-полтора полную Стеллу. Для начала хватит. Выбрать без спеца новичку нет никакой возможности. Писать можно много.. Бросьте в личку свой телефон: отвечу на все Вашивопросы. Будет быстрее и проще


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо, очень нужные советы.
Но знакомая преподаватель по аккордеону (из Липецка правда) по телефону сказала, что 3/4 мне должно хватить. Я просто думаю что 4/4, это здоровая бандура, и сама тяжесть может отбить желание, меня честно говоря сложность выбора уже начинает мучить. Моя цель сыграть в компании "На позицию девушка" и прочие народности. Без виртуозностей.
Одна знакомая, на детском аккордеончике с двумя рядами кнопок в левой руке умудряется чего-то даже сыграть. Неужели мне не хватит 5 рядов?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *myosotis*,  Купили бы для попробовать полную Стеллу.


Она такая страшная. Дизайнеру руки б пооторвал. Ну вот просто страшная...


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

То есть женщины тоже на 4/4 играют?


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *myosotis*, ну для взрослого человека 3/4 вообще не вариант ИМХО. Купили бы для попробовать за червонец-полтора полную Стеллу. Для начала хватит. Выбрать без спеца новичку нет никакой возможности. Писать можно много.. Бросьте в личку свой телефон: отвечу на все Вашивопросы. Будет быстрее и проще


Помню кто-то задавал вопрос про аккордеон за червонец, ему ответили, что за эти деньги ничего купить нельзя.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pochti_novyy_polnyy_akkordeon_
weltmeister_44_646276942 вот такую например?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Она такая страшная, эта Стелла.  Дизайнеру руки б пооторвал. Ну вот просто страшная...
Жень, ну глянь мой красненький Вельт. Шедевр. И после моих работ над ним он уделает Стеллы 34 и 78. Полную не уделает, она, собака, четырёхголосая...))
А про червонец за инструмент- речь о "попробовать". А попробовать можно и вообще бесплатно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

*myosotis*, myosotis писал:


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pochti_novyy_polnyy_akkordeon_
> 
> weltmeister_44_646276942 вот такую например?


Так это не Стелла, это гораздо раньше. Про которые тут говорят: "Всё высохло, а ремонт очень дорогой".


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

точно , не стелла, стелла вот
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/polnyy_akkordeon_weltmeister_s
tella_44_656723716
и вот https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/otlichnyy_polnyy_akkordeon_wel
tmeister_stella_44_433299920


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

да, у того, что я раньше написала, всего 5 регистров, удивилась как раз. А описание какое красивое зато. Думаю может туда съездить и повыбирать?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Правильно. Стелла- это кубические формы. Как ящик тухлых помидоров.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> хаха,


а разве метеор не ящик?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Метеор- не ящик. Вы просто их не видели вживую.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Метеор- не ящик. Вы просто их не видели вживую.


Не видела. Мозг вскипает, красота уже не имеет значения. В общем я поняла, мне нужен надежный. Вот еще вопрос созрел, а если не 3/4 то 7/8 тоже мало? сразу 4/4 надо искать?


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

*myosotis*, 
Какой у Вас рост? Kuzalogly появился на форуме примерно с тем же вопросом про неудобство игры на 3/4 или 7/8 - запамятовал точно какой. Помимо диапазона есть еще проблема постановки инструмента. Мне с моими 172 см роста 3/4 малы катастрофически. Мех доходит до упора намного быстрее, чем может позволить рука. Полный инструмент - для взрослого человека гораздо более правильный выбор. Да и 4-х голосие и диапазон - вещи весьма полезные. Вдруг Вам понравится и почти сразу придется менять инструмент. 
По поводу Скупки из Avito - даже не думайте. Из объявления не имеют ничего общего с реалиями. Проверял лично.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо про Скупку. Красиво у них все описывается, хоть и однотипно  и выбор есть судя по всему. А куда ж тогда?
Рост у меня средний 163-164.
вот еще магазинчик на Крестьянской заставе https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_meteor_3
4_685536257 не связывались?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Откуда данные про магазин? Если кто-то засветился на Авито 2 раза и более в течение. . дней- его автоматически пишут как ""компания".

А Евгению зачем с ними связываться? Он что, координатор продавцов?


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Откуда данные про магазин? Если кто-то засветился на Авито 2 раза и более в течение. . дней- его автоматически пишут как ""компания".
> 
> А Евгению зачем с ними связываться? Он что, координатор продавцов?


У них "Скандалли" был и я его у них щупал. Лейбл был, но вот самого Scandalli - увы не было. Вот оттуда я их и знаю


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

myosotis (30.11.2015, 18:49) писал:


> 7/8 тоже мало?


 Нет. Если эти 78 имеют фичи не от родственного 34, а от родственного 44, то это вариант. Ну как Вам ещё объяснить... Можно найти Метеор 78 четырёхголосый с 11 регистрами в правой. А можно и трёхголосый с пятью. Но тоже будет 78. Выпускалось много модификаций всех этих инструментов.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Откуда данные про магазин? Если кто-то засветился на Авито 2 раза и более в течение. . дней- его автоматически пишут как ""компания".
> 
> А Евгению зачем с ними связываться? Он что, координатор продавцов?


Я отфильтровала по метро Крестьянская застава, у этого продавца 6 метеоров по разной цене. и еще что-то.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> myosotis (30.11.2015, 18:49) писал:7/8 тоже мало? Нет. Если эти 78 имеют фичи не от родственного 34, а от родственного 44, то это вариант. Ну как Вам ещё объяснить... Можно найти Метеор 78 четырёхголосый с 11 регистрами в правой. А можно и трёхголосый с пятью. Но тоже будет 78. Выпускалось много модификаций всех этих инструментов.


поняла.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

myosotis (30.11.2015, 19:06) писал:


> вот еще магазинчик на Крестьянской заставе https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_meteor_3
> 
> 4_685536257 не связывались?


По поводу Метеора. Я бы ни при каком раскладе не стал брать инструмент с пластиковыми резонаторами (последнее фото. К ним голоса крепятся).


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> По поводу Метеора. Я бы ни при каком раскладе не стал брать инструмент с пластиковыми резонаторами (последнее фото. К ним голоса крепятся).


а какие должны быть? деревянные?


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Роюсь на авито, кидает из стороны в сторону, либо Стеллу 4/4 за 20000, либо пока за 12 Стеллу 3/4, а потом посмотреть как пойдет.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

*myosotis*,
Госпадя! Давайте я Вам на попробовать полный Seperato дам. Поставите левый ремень (снимал  для другого инструмента впопыхах) и поиграете. Понравится играть - определитесь что брать


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Вы не торопитесь, не паникуйте.

Подойдёт один компетентный товарищ, у него этих аккордеонов пять самосвалов и ещё два прицепа. Посоветует недорого и хорошо. А с Авито не всё ОК, Вы ж понимаете.


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *myosotis*,
> Госпадя! Давайте я Вам на попробовать полный Seperato дам. Поставите левый ремень (снимал  для другого инструмента впопыхах) и поиграете. Понравится играть - определитесь что брать


Да не отказалась, бы, только как?


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Вы не торопитесь, не паникуйте.
> 
> Подойдёт один компетентный товарищ, у него этих аккордеонов пять самосвалов и ещё два прицепа. Посоветует недорого и хорошо. А с Авито не всё ОК, Вы ж понимаете.


подожду, а он что, не на авито продает свои самосвалы аккордеонов?


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

*myosotis*,

Попрошу тестя взять с дачи, а Вы заедете и заберете. В чем вопрос то?


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *myosotis*,
> 
> Попрошу тестя взять с дачи, а Вы заедете и заберете. В чем вопрос то?


Ну раз не вопрос, тогда ок. А вы где географически:? И где взять недостающий ремень?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Во-во. Сперва поиграйте, потом подойдёт 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/zet10/
 и все будет хорошо))


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

*myosotis*, Люберцы. 200м от Лермонтовский проспект. 
Там главное даже не ремень, а винт. Поспрошаю. Но реально у любого мастера можно приобрести или на Avito. Я комплект у Zet10 брал


----------



## myosotis (30 Ноя 2015)

Вот спасибо, дорогие мужчины!
Значит, как аккордеон приедет - я подтянусь в Люберцы, пока поищу ремень левый. Может и правда 4/4 понравится, лишь бы подбородок не упирался)


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Ноя 2015)

Там другая беда. Подбородок не упрётся. И 44 конечно по охвату интересов- предпочтителен.

Но стоя я так и играю на Вельте 78. Ибо килограммы там совсем разные)). А сидя- на 44. 

Да, надо Вам поиграть и присмотреться...


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2015)

myosotis писал:


> Вот спасибо, дорогие мужчины!
> Значит, как аккордеон приедет - я подтянусь в Люберцы, пока поищу ремень левый. Может и правда 4/4 понравится, лишь бы подбородок не упирался)


Ну я сейчас играю на инструменте с 47-ю клавишами вместо 41-й у полного. Подбородок на месте. Все от посадки зависит


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Смотрю на ваши предыдущие посты про Стеллы и прочие простенькие Вельты по 5-7 тысяч и думаю - это где такие цены то?
На Авито в Питере средняя цена 20 т.р. Дешевле 15-ти почти нет. А по 30 т.р. - вполне так не мало тоже. И это Стеллы!
Что-то не то происходит?


----------



## zet10 (19 Фев 2016)

Vikatik,Вы правы по поводу Авито,но в большинстве случаев эти цены перекупщиков,а есть и просто "отмороженные" ,которые пишут цены не понятно от чего отталкиваясь( посмотрите тему "Разводилово на Авито").Поэтому покупая себе инструмент,нет смысла ориентироваться на цены Авито,это уж самый простой выход из положения...


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

zet10 (19.02.2016, 12:46) писал:


> Vikatik,Вы правы по поводу Авито,но в большинстве случаев эти цены перекупщиков,а есть и просто "отмороженные" ,которые пишут цены не понятно от чего отталкиваясь


Да нет, звоню - обычные люди, не перекупщики. По голосу и разговору понятно сразу.
Получается, сейчас все отмороженные?
Так все-таки, где брать не отмороженных?


----------



## zet10 (19 Фев 2016)

Так а что Вы конкретно ищите?сформулируйте более точно.


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Клавишный духовой инструмент в приличном состоянии. Баян, аккордеон. Более точно не могу, рассматриваю различные варианты. Как обычно и это не секрет, хочется купить "задешево" и "как можно лучше". Не более 20 т.р.


----------



## zet10 (19 Фев 2016)

Есть баян Этюд 205 в идеальном состоянии,цена 8 тысяч руб.Устроит?


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Это те Этюды, которые все ругают - из современных или это Этюд времен СССР, которые не все ругают 
?


----------



## zet10 (19 Фев 2016)

Времен СССР)),а есть и современный цена 7 тысяч.руб, есть Кировский по цене 8 тысяч,есть Рубин-7 и т.д и т.п... Вобщем все что хотите...


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

А Вы в каком городе?


----------



## zet10 (19 Фев 2016)

Москва


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Это близко, если общаться конкретно - как лучше. Через личку?


----------



## zet10 (19 Фев 2016)

Думаю да,не засорять же форум Вашими вопросами и моими ответами. Или если хотите по телефону,могу сбросить Вам в личку.


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Думаю да,не засорять же форум Вашими вопросами и моими ответами. Или если хотите по телефону,могу сбросить Вам в личку.


Да, пожалуйста пришлите Ваши координаты в личку. Спасибо.


----------



## Sabertooth95 (24 Фев 2016)

andreyrb писал:


> Друзья, скажите, что за марка такая аккордеонов  Bellini?
> Это ухудшенный Ленинград. С противными итальянскими голосами. Но есть и другие модели, не на базе Ленинграда


----------

